
Fund me and I'll remove the ads from core-JS - jhabdas
https://github.com/balibebas/core-bs
======
miguelmota
The author Denis Pushkarev (zloirock) of core-js is an example of what not to
do as an author of a popular library; he's spamming people's install logs with
his own job advertisement and blocking anyone on github who express opinions
other than his own views. The advertising might also be a violations of NPM's
policies. Never ignore community feedback, particularly if your package is
being used as a dependency for thousands of other packages.

------
jhabdas
more info here: [https://github.com/zloirock/core-
js/issues?q=is%3Aissue+spam...](https://github.com/zloirock/core-
js/issues?q=is%3Aissue+spam+is%3Aclosed)

